# Hi i was wondering if ne body could help me with ibs involving D



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

hi im 18 and have had ibs for a few years now. But now it is starting to rule my life. where ever i go it is always on my mind i have to always know where the toilet is incase..... I have D always when i get up in the morning and i think it is coursed by thinking about it all the time. I would be grateful if ne body has ne advice for things that can be helpful to reduce symptoms. At this rate i will be taking medication for the rest of my life. I dont understand why i have such a problem with needing the toilet all the time.... Would be grateful if nebody has ne ideas.u can email reply or pm me ....Thanks


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

Well, what's your diet like? Do you keep a food diary or anything to try and keep track of things that might make you sick?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

ok thanks for replying to the message that i put on here yesterady. to be honest i dont feel that it makes ne difference my diet usually no matter wat i eat my stomach is always funny







every morning i think worrying makes it worse but cant really help it. i dont understand why this just happened to me i never used to be like this .... ne more help would be grateful thanks


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Hi Claire, I replied to your other thread in the Diarrhea forum.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

trust me, diet can help, wheat and dairy especially, its awful to cut out completely i do slip up, i miss pizza so much! i have some occasionally and get away with it but sometimes i can have a few chocolates and get really bad!I have read somewhere about helping IBS in the mornings but i cant think right now, might be to do with herbal teas i think. I was and am exactly the same as youm, i feel like if i worry about it it just seems doomed to happen, i have found that (im 20) that since ive been getting older its helped because i was sooo timid and im getting better now that my confidence is growing, it sso hard but the best thing you can do is adopt the attitude "well if it happens it happens i will just have to deal with it when it does" i found uni hard because i was always thinking oh no what if im in a lecture and i get D and i have to leave and its all quiet and everyone will be staring at me when i get up, its awful i know. But once you get into a routine and a way of positive thinking then it really help, for instance i have just moved in with my boyfriend of 1 and a half years, we are living with his family for now and i was so panniced about what if i get ill at their house, and i have been now on many occasions, but once you start feeling more comfy somewhere you just have to put it to the back of your mind and not think about what other people will think so much, it happens to everyone, just some alot more than others! so all in all the best advise i can give is that its very psychological in the way that your symtoms get worse if you dwell on it, im a big believer in that because ive experianced it, are you a confident person?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

to be honest i know that if i dont think about it all the time then it wont be as bad. Even when i feel that i mite not be thinking about this all the time its still the same. to be honest i cant remember when i have gone to the toilet normal for ages...







Has nebody just got up one day and ibs has gone and they have grown out of it..?? i am hoping this will happen to me







Thanks ne more help please post


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah i felt like that too, i used to get so frustrated because i would think "i cant believe this is happeneing, i wasnt even thinking about it!" i have said those exact same words to my doctor "i dont even know what normal is" i think the problem there was what i was actually eating because if you are eating things that irritate your IBS then whether you think about it or not, it will happen because the irritant is still there.Do you do anything with your diet to try and help? or do you notice anything you have eaten that makes it worse? i dont have apples too often because they make me a bit funny, i especially dont have pure apple juice, occasionaly i have pure orange in small amounts.i know dairy makes me worse, and wheat gets me constipated. remember, even if you eat something and dont see any effect it can take up to 2 weeks for any symptoms of the irritant in your body to show, so if i had chocolates in large amounts and i was okay the next day i would assume i had gotton away with it, but i could guarentee within the next couple of weeks i would be in pain to some extent. exclusion diets are useful, i got a book with a method in and it was tedious at times but i loast loads of weight!


----------



## 14887 (Nov 13, 2005)

I can't help with the needing to go all the time, but if you are at restaurant or on a date or visiting friends I can at least help with the embarassing, lingering smell. I am a true believer in this stuff and I have to tell everyone. Its called Just A Drop you can get it at Walmart in Canada and the US on online at www.spraynomore.com They will ship it anywhere. You just tip a drop into the toilet bowl then go - when you flush the smell is gone too - ALL of the smell! Try it, I have and I now carry it with me everywhere!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi! I totally undertand the whole "don't know what it feels like to feel normal" comment! For me a good day is less pain than the bad days and with any luck no diarreah







I too haven't found any luck with heaps of diets I've been on. Have you tried taking an antispasmodic like buscopan in the mornings when you get up to help settle your tummy (you can also get stronger one's from the doctor's on prescription which can also help stop the diarreah as they cause constipation)?Some foods will set most of us off even if our IBS isn't largely diet related. Generally these are overly spicy foods, foods high in fat, coffee and caffiene and whole wheat. Hope this helps and hope you start feeling a little better soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

hi thanks for all the replies for the topic... Ne more help ...


----------



## 18104 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi, Just wanted to let you know your not alone. I am 20 years old and I have problems almost every morning with my stomach. And sometimes it comes and goes through out the day. Sometimes I can't eat until after ten in the morning. I just be sure to put something on my stomach to settle it so that I can eat asap. Ask your doctor if there is anything they can give you to take right after you eat to help digest it. That is one thing I do. And try not to worry about it too much b/c stress makes ibs alot worse. And trust me I have A lot of stress!! (work, bills, marriage, my son..) hope you feel better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the reply off certain medication that can be used. i mite try the product screamer recommended cause i could try that over the counter and not have to go to the docs. I did have some tests done about a year ago when the camera goes down throat and have a look insides also tested for gluten intolerance. so it is just me that wish i was such a worrier, i think i always used to worry so cant understand why now.... when it probs the most important time being a teenager..thanks for your comments. ne more lol


----------



## 20877 (Dec 11, 2005)

omg I am soo glad I found this blog! It is nice to know that there are other people in the world going through this exact same thing. I am new to this site and I love all the blogs that are on here. They are so helpful. I used to feel so alone in all of this. But Claire I know EXACTLY what you are talking about. I was diagnosed with colitis a few months ago, and since then my life has been hell! I constantly worry about going out with my friends or my boyfriend for fear that I am going to get D and have to spend the rest of the night in the bathroom. I have missed a lot of school time because of this. I am so embarrassed when I go to class and have to run out in the middle and spend the rest of the class in the bathroom. I have learned though that a lot of my problem is psychological. I find that if I think about it then I get sick. And it is so hard because I am constantly thinking about it!!! I am scared to go over people's houses and to family events. It's so hard. Does anyone know if hypnosis works? I have been seriously thinking about getting hypnotized because maybe then I wouldn't think about it so much. I know that it is a physical thing but a lot of mine is psychological. Any suggestions????


----------



## 21820 (Jun 14, 2005)

hi, there's more info on hypnotherapy and related stuff in the following link: Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and HypnotherapyMichael Mahoney's IBS Audio Program 100 seems to be a popular program. I have ordered it myself, but haven't received it yet.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks Milo - let us know how it goes when you get your program!Astrochick - I replied to you over on the other forum - the IBS Audio Program helps to break that constant fear of D and thinking about it all the time - you mention you were diagnosed with "colitis" - this can be an old term used for IBS, but there is also another condition using this term - I talk about it in my reply to you in the other forum - just want to make sure he said you have IBS. IBS is when you think about it, then you get the D attacks...Take care - will wait for your reply on your other post/thread on the hypno forum. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi thanks ArcherChick for replying to this topic, i totally agree with wat u are talking about i think a lot of people go through this.. Thinkin its in their hand and thinking about it all the time. I was thinking about being hynotheraphy ... its the cost and not knowin if i will work... If u would like to email me let me know... I wish i knew ne other methods of medication or herbal remedies that would help with the D...Take CareClaire xx


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi CLare,You have a normal reaction towards ibs. Ive been through that whole "I need to know where the bathroom is" thing and im still going through it.you just have to calm yourself down, and if your ibs is really bad, ask your doctor to prescribe you some anti-diarrheal medicine, as well as some anxiety medicine. Hope that helps


----------

